

Ask HN: How to Make the Most of YC Startup School? - axit

I just moved to San Francisco and am new to conferences and meetups. I&#x27;m a recent grad programmer working for a startup in the city.<p>I received an acceptance email for Startup School 2014, was wondering if you had any tips on making the most of the conference.<p>Thanks!<p>PS: I&#x27;m looking for a permanent place to live in the city, please send a personal email if you know anyone who has a room available or is searching for roommates.
======
rohunati
Talk to as many people as you can, and if you see people that you recognize,
make sure you talk to them. Tell 'em what you're working on. Don't be afraid
to talk to the speakers.

~~~
aymay
I don't think the speakers hang out with the audience. Do they?

------
bgar
Form connections that will last past the conference, get people's contact
information so you can get together again later. Also like rohunati said, talk
to everyone.

------
purans
Thanks for asking this question! I am also going there and was wondering about
it. As others said, I will try to talk to as many people as possible about my
apps, ideas and questions i have in mind. Hope to see you around as well :)

